# Treestand Question



## JBranch (Jan 14, 2014)

I know some of you hunt a long way in, so what stand do you use. I have a Summit Viper, which is good, but is really heavy. I am trying to see if it is worth lightening up, or just finding some other method. I have never used a hang on stand, but I am open to suggestions. I'm trying to get all this worked out now so that I can start getting used to my stand/climbing method now. The only benefit to the Summit stand is that I own it and am familiar with it. The downside is that it is difficult to pack with a pack  (hopefully full of meat). I have also never shot my bow out of it. I was wanting to try some of Mr. Warren's hunting methods this year, seem to suit me and are really successful. Just wondering what y'all do. Thanks in advance.


----------



## John Abbott (Jan 14, 2014)

If you want to go lighter you could try a Lone Wolf Alfa with 4 climbing sticks, that will get you 20 feet, somewhat pricey, but there is one for sale on the trading post now. Very quick and rock solid. My go to.


----------



## Longstreet1 (Jan 14, 2014)

I bought the open shot, did'nt get the chance to use it much this past season but it does work good


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 14, 2014)

Loc-On but I think they're out of business now.( 9lbs)mike


----------



## Allen Oliver (Jan 14, 2014)

I really like my Summit Open Shot.


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 14, 2014)

open shot.... i bought it just to take to maryland this year and i  have no complaints with it. 
  Although, if i go again I'm planning on doing my business from the ground.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jan 14, 2014)

I had the summit viper...great stand, very comfortable, but.....with the bar in the front it was hard to get the top piece at the right level to shoot my long bow from it. I recently sold it and got the summit open shot aluminum and love it! I have a much wider shooting area now!


----------



## Rix56 (Jan 14, 2014)

I vote for the open shot as well, was a little difficult to climb with at first since it technically isn't a sit and stand.  With a little adjustable nylon strapping across the seat bars it is just as easy as my viper to climb with.  For what it's worth I used a rock climbing harness this year and really like it.  Light, non restrictive, not hot fits easily under my layers and I just feel safer.


----------



## mudcreek (Jan 15, 2014)

Do these hand climbers put much of a strain on the lower back when climbing?  I had lower back surgery this year, and ain't wanting to mess something up again.


----------



## ddauler (Jan 15, 2014)

Summit open shot and any light loc on.


----------



## Troy Butler (Jan 15, 2014)

The new summit sd open shot will be my next stand.


----------



## gtfisherman (Jan 15, 2014)

Viper SD for me. The weight doesn't bother me near as much as I love the comfort and the sturdiness. I've tried some of the lighter stands and just wasn't happen when they flex and etc. If my tail is going to be up there I want it STUCK in place.


----------



## JBranch (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks guys. I see a lot of you use the Open Shot. From what I can tell, it weighs about 15 lbs. That is a lot lighter than my Viper as it sits. I am interested in how you carry a pack with it, though. My plan is to hunt a long way in and field quarter and pack out (hopefully). Do any of you carry a pack with your Open Shot and how?


----------



## bradyxps (Jan 15, 2014)

I use the open shot as well. Light, packs well, and climbs good too. Gives you plenty of room for a longbow as well. I usually wear the stand on my back and hang my pack on it. Its light enough to carry if you filled your pack with meat and wanted to have your pack on.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 15, 2014)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=641102&highlight=open+shot


----------



## JBranch (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks for the link, Apex. I too might buy the Open Shot top to match my Viper bottom.


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 15, 2014)

mudcreek said:


> Do these hand climbers put much of a strain on the lower back when climbing?  I had lower back surgery this year, and ain't wanting to mess something up again.



hey Mud, it don't strain your back when climbing, if anything, it is a good abdominal workout. I'm not in peak physical condition and it made my gut a little sore to begin with. For a climber though, I really like it.


----------



## gtfisherman (Jan 15, 2014)

Irmed1- Since all Summits are basically the same in regards to bottoms this is how I carry my pack.


----------



## JBranch (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks for all the help, guys. I think I'm gonna do a little lightening of the Viper and some different packing and loading techniques. I have done some searches on here and looked at some mods on Archery Talk. I'll try to post up what I come up with. I do still want to try a hang on stand and see which I like better, but that will probably come later in the year. Thanks again. JB


----------



## ALwoodsman (Jan 17, 2014)

I also use a Summit openshot.  I added the footrest to give me a little more leg room due to the small platform.  I also bought surplus MOLLE straps for about $30 off of ebay.  This makes it carry very well.


----------



## PassingThrough (Jan 18, 2014)

Just a side note. If long walks with meat in the pack (extra weight) bother you. Adding the surplus alice or molle straps as the guys have suggested is a big help. However, if you want to make it feel almost weightless while walking add a kidney belt like this http://www.amazon.com/Army-Molle-Desert-Molded-Waist/dp/B006UBSXSY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1390061673&sr=8-2&keywords=molle+kidney+belt. I learned this one from carrying 100lb packs when I was in the military...it makes a huge difference. It will make that open shot feel like a fly on your shoulder. Cinch it down snug and it takes all the weight off your shoulders. Spray it down with Scent killer though because you will sweat after some long hikes.

Good luck.


----------

